# Shot Placement Test



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Interesting little game..
http://www.bowsite.com/BOWSITE/FEATURES/ARTICLES/DEER/DEERGEOMETRY/


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

98 was my best so far
:sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Oops, forgot to post my score. 83 the first time. The running shot did me in.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

My first round scored 82, the runner got me too. My wife, who doesn't hunt score 80 (I coached her a little on the runner). the best I have gotten since was a 99.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

89 on first try, 100 on the next


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

89 on first try, 100 on the next


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I just ran a 96, 98, and finally 100


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

hahaha wow I got -110.....lol...that sucked.... :******:


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

38 on the first one then 96 lol


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

yes I got a 95....lol..after the 100th try..... :toofunny: :bartime: 8)


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

i ended up getting an 86 my first try and 95 my second


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

One has to take note that they are judging the PERFECT shot. Their idea of the perfect shot is pretty subjective and there is no such thing in my mine. Several of the misses I recorded in the game have resulted in immediate kills in real life. Several shots also appeared to require shooting through or very near heavy bone which I don't consider a "perfect" shot with the bow.


----------

